# AWFS - Is it worth going?



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been thinking about attending the upcoming AWFS show in Las Vegas and can't decide if its worth going to.
Looking for some guidance from those who have attended past show.

Here's why I am thinking of going:
- Need to improve my skills
-Very intrigued with new tools, automation and CNC in woodworking
-Have been thinking on starting a side business that I can run into retirement, but need guidance on where to start.
- Interested in finding out more about the woodworking industry from a start-up perspective.

Here is why I am thinking of not going:
- I am weekend warrior - Hobbyist - concerned the show is too focused on large scale operations
-I have no interest in cabinets or furniture - prefer the artistic one-off custom projects.
- I don't live anywhere near Las Vegas, so it will be a 3 day trip (one out, one at the show and one back)
- Only interested in running a 1-man shop. Is there enough to see for this type of operation

So what do you think? Worth the trip?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I have been going to them for a long time, (even when they were in Anaheim, CA)

I think if your interested in learning about automation and CNC's then it's the place to go. 
CNC products have taken over these shows anymore. If your really interested in getting a CNC then I think that alone would be worth the trip.

As far as starting a side business, I haven't looked at what seminars are being offered but usually they have a lot of different ones that may pertain to what you want, but I don't think I would spend a 3 day trip just to go to one.

I'm a one man shop, I go because I like to learn about the new products that come out. From hardware to materials, it's always nice to have new sources and to see the different hardware's in action. But then again, if your not interested in cabinets or furniture I'm not sure how much of a help that would be for you.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I went once. I think you're going to find it 
very oriented towards large shop production.

If you don't subscribe to Cabinetmaker+FDM and 
or Woodshop News, both those have some
good information for small shops.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

AWFS is good if you want to meet new vendors, learn about new products and tools and get to see those tools in action before purchasing.

If you are considering buying any equipment, vendors usually will offer show discounts of up to 30% off.
You can also discover that there are other approaches to solve common production issues that you may previously been unaware of.

In 1998, I was at AWFS standing in front of a Mereen-Johnson automated drawer dovetailing machine and was seriously considering buying it ($40k), when another gentleman I had never met walked up and announced he was setting up a drawer mfg company and had just bought one. As it turns out he was from my same town. We made the decision to outsource all our drawers from him instead of buying the equipment ourselves. I still buy from him today.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been a few times, Anaheim, Las Vegas and Atlanta. I always enjoyed looking at all the new tools and hardware. On my first trip I was amazed at all the "stuff" I didn't even know existed. My first trip ended in my buying my Felder slider.

From what I read in you post "Very intrigued with new tools, automation and CNC in woodworking" I think you should go.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Don't forget to add a "laser" to your wish list. If you want to obtain free admission start talking to companies, most vendors will get you a pass, if they feel you are interested in their product.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Synchronized Melamine and Laser Edgebanders seem to be the new up and coming thing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Synchronized Melamine and Laser Edgebanders seem to be the new up and coming thing.
> 
> - DS






 and to think that 20 yrs ago I used a hot iron and sharp razor knife. This is the present age- computer machinery and composit materials.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Our laminate door contractor uses a laser edgebander-VERY sweet edges! 
Perfectly rounded and polished corners. No glue residue in the joints. No rework or touch up needed.
Perfection at its best!


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Good input. Still a lot to think about.



> On my first trip I was amazed at all the "stuff" I didn t even know existed.
> - AlaskaGuy


This is the statement that has me very interested. I appreciate all the input.


----------

